# shad for bait



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone drift live shad across bottom for summer saugeye ?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Surprised there’s not much interest in the walleye section. This spring im gonna salt and vaccuum seal a whole bunch of shad once they start coming into the coves. My plan is to hook them to erie dearies and cast them for walleye . Worm harnesses are mostly used in summer but i bet shad will wirk.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

never tried it but i dont see why not. while using shad ive caught plenty of nice bass with them and of course catfish, but never tried it where theres saugeye or walleye. at least in upground reservoirs ive done fairly well using one of the 2/3 or 3/4 little cleo spoons from shore and rolling it along the bottom. aside from saugeye, bass, catfish, crappie, and white perch hit them too, even if the spoon is almost as big as they are.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

An old lake trout technique is to sew an alewife (shad sized/shape fish) on a three hook rig so that it rolls and spins. It looks similar to the action of a slow death hooked worm kinda. Probably be deadly behind a spinner. There's also cut bait and whole bait holders for salmon trolling that would have a similar action.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

I've heard of shad being drifted under a bobber in spillways on current seams and supposedly it's a pretty successful tactic at certain times. But I'm not sure about it for summertime drifting since I have practically no boat experience. I'm sure it could be a useful tool to have in the terminal for sure.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

In Fisherman gas an article this month about walleye picking dead shad off of the lake bottom.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im gonna cast and reel shad on the bottom in the shallows once the walleye spawn gets here.


----------

